# Are 4d nails....



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

... a listed support for NM?


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have never seen a nail used that way, but have often seen them driven part way in and bent around the NM to provide the support.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

An AFCI would have saved the day.:no:

Pete


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I have never seen a nail used that way, but have often seen them driven part way in and bent around the NM to provide the support.


I wish I had a camera back when I pulled some EMT down that had been screwed in place with holes drilled through it.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i have seen that once, 480. i guess if you hit the middle, no problem! plenty of paper in between:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

papaotis said:


> i have seen that once, 480. i guess if you hit the middle, no problem! plenty of paper in between:whistling2:


'Specially when there's no ground in that old stuff.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

yup!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Took a bunch of footlights out of a retail show window once that were wired with zip cord and thumbtacks through the middle like that.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Took a bunch of footlights out of a retail show window once that were wired with zip cord and thumbtacks through the middle like that.


I remember zip-cord extensions thumbtacked to baseboard in a old house. Grandmother of a childhood friend owned the 1890s built house. I want to say 1-2 outlets per room plus extension cords with cube taps. When the house burned about 15 years ago, I wondered if those extension cords were still in use.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I remember the first time I saw that, it was troubleshooting a tripping CB. I thought, "There is the problem". 

Nope, this electrician managed to nail in between the wires on every run, perfectly! Im not sure it would have been much of a time saver or money saver though, always having to feel the wires in relation to where your about to nail it.:laughing:


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

*I don't see a problem here...*

...as long as the "supports" were placed at every 4 feet on center.

RSLater,
RSmike


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> An AFCI would have saved the day.:no:
> 
> Pete


I bet this is why we have AFCIs... :no:


----------



## sparkalot317 (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow... Never seen that in the field of 14yrs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

